# Finally great test results!!



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

I had TT on November 29th. 8 months and 1 day after my surgery, finally got some good news - blood work looks great!! Looks like I'm on the correct dosage of Synthroid (88mcg) with 10 mcg of Cytomel. It's been a bit of a battle to get the correct dosage right, as most of you probably know and have experienced the same. I've been on this for about 2.5 months after some "fine tuning" so to speak and not only test results are good, I also FEEL good!! Slowly over time since my surgery I've been feeling better as they adjust the dosage, and now I knew this must be it as I feel like my old self for some time now. 
Just thought I'd share - some days I felt so horrible I thought I'd never see a light at the end of the tunnel but it did come.  
I'm so happy. arty0006:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! It took me about the same time...I can appreciate the relief!

I hope you continue to feel well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That is GREAT news!

It took me a bit longer - as the Cytomel was hard for my body to adjust to but once it did the difference in how I felt was amazing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Neska74 said:



> I had TT on November 29th. 8 months and 1 day after my surgery, finally got some good news - blood work looks great!! Looks like I'm on the correct dosage of Synthroid (88mcg) with 10 mcg of Cytomel. It's been a bit of a battle to get the correct dosage right, as most of you probably know and have experienced the same. I've been on this for about 2.5 months after some "fine tuning" so to speak and not only test results are good, I also FEEL good!! Slowly over time since my surgery I've been feeling better as they adjust the dosage, and now I knew this must be it as I feel like my old self for some time now.
> Just thought I'd share - some days I felt so horrible I thought I'd never see a light at the end of the tunnel but it did come.
> I'm so happy. arty0006:


I am happy too! It's contagious!









http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazing how palpable the relief can be, isn't it?  Congrats!


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Hurray - so happy for you! Happy for me, too, because I just had TT on July 16th and am already feeling defeated and discouraged so it's great to hear that it DOES get better. I hope it doesn't take 6-8 months but if it does, so be it.

Congrats - enjoy the new (old) you!
Sue


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

DustingMyselfOff said:


> Hurray - so happy for you! Happy for me, too, because I just had TT on July 16th and am already feeling defeated and discouraged so it's great to hear that it DOES get better. I hope it doesn't take 6-8 months but if it does, so be it.
> 
> Congrats - enjoy the new (old) you!
> Sue


Oh do not give up hope. I felt really ill for about 5 months after the surgery... didn't start feeling somewhat well until end of April / beginning of May (TT on Nov. 29th). That's why feeling GOOD for me feels so.. GOOD  It does get better and for some it's faster and for some it's slower. I guess I was the mid-range. 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Neska, I hope like MAD I can post a similar sentiment very, very soon  I am so early in this journey, and I really hope my meds sort themselves out sooner rather than later.

Best of luck to you


----------

